# Is it possible, or advisable, to make wine from sweet tea?



## Hamsterflu (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone made wine out of sweet tea? You know, normal tea not green tea or herb tea or whatever other kind of tea. Something like Lipton tea with white sugar in it. Unsweetened tea tastes awful. Sweetened tea tastes like heaven. Would Tea Wine be feasible?


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Hamsterflu,

Boy, do you have a lot of questions or you just love to type. I think you need to do some reading to get a general idea of how to make wine and then start asking questions. 

Tom has posted a link to a beginner's book, here it is:
http://www.homebrewit.com/winebook.pdf 

Read through this and I think you will have a better idea of why you do what you do in winemaking. This should give you a start.

Yes you can make wine from Tea bags, I believe there is a recipe in the recipe section.

And welcome to Winemaking talk.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

Jack Keller in Texas does a lot with different fruits and things. He even has a bark wine recipe on his site.

Anyway, check his site out for unusual wines.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 11, 2010)

Hard tea is probably one of the most simplest 'wines' to make...this is one that is good in the summer after about 1 week in the primary so it's still fizzy...serve over ice. I top my 1st 1 gallon rack off with 1 can of frozen orange juice concentrate and sweeten to taste. 22-25 bags of tea/gallon, sugar to specific gravity of alcohol % that you want. If you want to fine it, you can...it's just really refreshing this way...you know...hard.


----------

